# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  Watch An Entire Pizza 3D printed

## Larry

Pretty cool, although somewhat boring video of an entire pizza, crust, cheese, and sauce being 3D printed.  This machine was created by a man named Anjan Contractor, and is sped up a bit in the video.  Contractor claims that the print cartridges used will sustain 3 years of use.  He is still developing the printer to become faster and more efficient.  Here's the video:




Here's the finished pizza.  Doesn't look half bad!

----------

